# One smart kid



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My 16 year old daughter just scored a 35 on her ACT test. Two perfect scores on science and reading. A 35 in English and a 34 on the math but we all know how bad girls are at math. Although she's already taking AP calc. in school.
We are very proud of her hard work. 
Looks like the scholarship offers should be rolling in. 
She definitely got her brains from her mothers genes.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats to her and to you; a good kid is no accident. I have no doubt she worked hard for that.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> My 16 year old daughter just scored a 35 on her ACT test. Two perfect scores on science and reading. A 35 in English and a 34 on the math but we all know how bad girls are at math. Although she's already taking AP calc. in school.
> We are very proud of her hard work.
> Looks like the scholarship offers should be rolling in.
> She definitely got her brains from her mothers genes.


Thats cool, But as I read it I thought for sure you were going to say she got her brains from her mother because you still had yours.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That's awesome and smart to take it at a younger age.

Looks like you might have a doctor in the family...........oh.....wait.....if we still have obamacare she might want to do something else:-o


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> My 16 year old daughter just scored a 35 on her ACT test. Two perfect scores on science and reading. A 35 in English and a 34 on the math but we all know how bad girls are at math. Although she's already taking AP calc. in school.
> We are very proud of her hard work.
> Looks like the scholarship offers should be rolling in.
> She definitely got her brains from her mothers genes.


Yeah, but she's got her dad's good looks. :grin:

congratulations and good job

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, but she's got her dad's good looks. :grin:
> 
> congratulations and good job
> 
> .


 Even with her good looks, she's not interested in dating at all right now. :mrgreen:
Now that's smart.


----------

